# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  कबीर के दोहे अर्थ सहित !!

## "Hamsafar+"

http://forum.hindivichar.com/attachme...1&d=1342031495

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*मान बड़ाई देखि कर, भक्ति करै संसार। जब देखैं कछु हीनता, अवगुन धरै गंवार।। * 

संत कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि दूसरों की देखादेखी कुछ लोग सम्मान पाने के लिये परमात्मा की भक्ति करने लगते हैं पर जब वह नहीं मिलता वह मूर्खों की तरह इस संसार में ही दोष निकालने लगते हैं।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*कुल करनी के कारनै, हंसा गया बिगोय। तब कुल काको लाजि, चारि पांव का होय॥  * 

संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि अपने परिवार की मर्यादा के लिये आदमी ने अपने आपको बिगाड़ लिया वरना वह तो हंस था। उस कुल की मर्यादा का तब क्या होगा जब परमार्थ और सत्संग के बिना जब भविष्य में उसे पशु बनना पड़ेगा।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*दुनिया के धोखे मुआ, चल कुटुंब की कानि। तब कुल की क्या लाज है, जब ले धरा पसानि॥*  

कबीरदास जी कहते है यह दुनियां एक धोखा है जिसमें आदमी केवल अपने परिवार के पालन पोषण के लिये हर समय जुटा रहता है। वह इस बात का विचार नहीं करता कि जब उसका शरीर निर्जीव होकर इस धरती पर पड़ा रहेगा तब उसके कुल शान का क्या होगा?

----------


## Bhai G

मित्र जो  मूल दोहा है इसे अगर कलर में 
और इसका अर्थ अलग कलर में हो तो बढ़िया लगेगा 

फॉण्ट का साईज भी बढाईये 
सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है कुछ नै ज्ञान की बाते सीखने को मिलेगी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र जो  मूल दोहा है इसे अगर कलर में 
> और इसका अर्थ अलग कलर में हो तो बढ़िया लगेगा 
> 
> फॉण्ट का साईज भी बढाईये 
> सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है कुछ नै ज्ञान की बाते सीखने को मिलेगी


सलाह हेतु शुक्रिया, काम कर दिया गया  है !

----------


## Ranveer

अच्छा सूत्र है । इसे निरंतर जारी रखें ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*कई सौ सालों में कोई एक महापुरुष ही धरती  पर जन्म लेता है जो समाज में अलग राह बनाकर सर्वोपरि स्थान हासिल करता है.  समाज में अपने हित को अलग रखकर समाज के लिए काम करने वाले विरले ही होते  हैं. हमारे देश में ऐसे कई कवि, ऋषि, मुनि, महापुरुष आदि हुए हैं जिन्होंने  अपना सारा जीवन समाज कल्याण के लिए अर्पित कर दिया. ऐसे ही एक महापुरुष  हुए हैं संत कबीर. संत कबीर यानि गोस्वामी तुलसीदास के बाद संत-कवियों में  सर्वोपरि ‘कबीर’ भक्ति आन्दोलन के एक उच्च कोटि के  कवि, समाज सुधारक एवं भक्त माने जाते हैं. समाज के कल्याण के लिए कबीर ने  अपना सारा जीवन समर्पित कर दिया. संता रामानंद के बारह शिष्यों में कबीर  बिरले थे जिन्होंने गुरु से दीक्षा लेकर अपना मार्ग अलग ही बनाया और संतों  में वे शिरोमणि हो गए.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*कबीर का जन्म और विवादों का साया 
   एक ही  ईश्वर में विश्वास रखने वाले कबीर के बारे में कई धारणाएं हैं. उनके जन्म  से लेकर मृत्यु तक मतभेद ही मतभेद हैं. उनके जन्म को लेकर भी कई धारणाएं  हैं. कुछ लोगों के अनुसार वे गुरु रामानन्द स्वामी के आशीर्वाद से काशी की  एक विधवा ब्राह्मणी के गर्भ से उत्पन्न हुए थे. ब्राह्मणी उस नवजात शिशु को  लहरतारा(Lehartara) ताल के पास फेंक आई. उस बालक को नीरू (Niru) नाम का  जुलाहा अपने घर ले आया. नीरू की पत्नी ‘नीमा’ (Nima) ने ही बाद में बालक  कबीर का पालन-पोषण किया. एक जगह खुद कबीरदास ने कहा है : 
“जाति जुलाहा नाम कबीरा, बनि बनि फिरो उदासी॥“ 

कबीर  पन्थियों की मान्यता है कि कबीर का जन्म काशी में लहरतारा तालाब में  उत्पन्न कमल के मनोहर पुष्प के ऊपर बालक के रूप में हुआ. कुछ लोगों का कहना  है कि वे जन्म से मुसलमान थे और युवावस्था में स्वामी रामानंद(Swami  Ramananda) के प्रभाव से उन्हें हिन्दू धर्म की बातें मालूम हुईं.*

----------


## afsalv

i need kabeer ka doha

----------


## Kamal Ji

> i need kabeer ka doha


कबीर जी के दोहे  मिल सकते हैं , 
मगर उन दोहों के अर्थ  लिखने में गलती हो सकती है. 
कोशिश करता हूँ  उन दोहों के अर्थ भी ठीक ठीक लिख सकूं.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

सीधा साधा डाकिया जादू करे महान,
एक हि थैले मे लाया आँसू और मुस्कान|
<<<<<<<<<< निदा फाजली

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

कोई गुणीजन इस दोहे का अर्थ बता दे जनाब <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सीधा साधा डाकिया जादू करे महान,
> एक हि थैले मे लाया आँसू और मुस्कान|
> <<<<<<<<<< निदा फाजली





> कोई गुणीजन इस दोहे का अर्थ बता दे जनाब <<<<<<<<<<


कवि महोदय सूत्र तो यह है........कबीर के दोहे अर्थ सहित या यह..... 
*संत-कवियों में सर्वोपरि ‘कबीर’*अब यहाँ निदा फाजली जी कहाँ आ गये?

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जीवन भर भटका किये खुली न मन कि गाँठ,
उनका रस्ता छोड़कर देखी उनकी बाट|
<<<<<<<<<< निदा फाजली

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जीवन भर भटका किये खुली न मन कि गाँठ,
> उनका रस्ता छोड़कर देखी उनकी बाट|
> <<<<<<<<<< निदा फाजली


फिर से .... निदा फाजली साहब?

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कवि महोदय सूत्र तो यह है........कबीर के दोहे अर्थ सहित या यह..... 
> *संत-कवियों में सर्वोपरि ‘कबीर’*अब यहाँ निदा फाजली जी कहाँ आ गये?


जी उपर आपने ही तो कहा है कि मैँ कबीर रसखान व अन्य सँतो के दोहो का अर्थ बता सकता हूँ << कृपया अपने मूखारबिन्द से दोहो का अर्थ जरूर बतायेँ जनाब <

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> फिर से .... निदा फाजली साहब?


:p: <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी उपर आपने ही तो कहा है कि मैँ कबीर रसखान व अन्य सँतो के दोहो का अर्थ बता सकता हूँ << कृपया अपने मूखारबिन्द से दोहो का अर्थ जरूर बतायेँ जनाब <



भ्राता जी कबीर जी के वह दोहों के अर्थ जिन दोहों को मैं लिखूंगा. 
न की सभी दोहों के अर्थ जो जो आप सभी महानुभाव लिखेंगे.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अजी अपने दोहो के अर्थ ही बता दो जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अजी अपने दोहो के अर्थ ही बता दो जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


मैं कहाँ दोहे लिखता हूँ और न ही मैं कबीर हूँ.
========================== 
अबमैं और सभी सदस्य  केवल सूत्र सम्मत ही बातें करेंगे अन्यथा सूत्र दिशाहीन हो जाएगा.

----------


## ashwanimale

> *मान बड़ाई देखि कर, भक्ति करै संसार। जब देखैं कछु हीनता, अवगुन धरै गंवार।। * [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]
> 
> संत कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि दूसरों की देखादेखी कुछ लोग सम्मान पाने के लिये परमात्मा की भक्ति करने लगते हैं पर जब वह नहीं मिलता वह मूर्खों की तरह इस संसार में ही दोष निकालने लगते हैं।


बहुत खूब, शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

> *कुल करनी के कारनै, हंसा गया बिगोय। तब कुल काको लाजि, चारि पांव का होय॥  * [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]
> 
> संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि अपने परिवार की मर्यादा के लिये आदमी ने अपने आपको बिगाड़ लिया वरना वह तो हंस था। उस कुल की मर्यादा का तब क्या होगा जब परमार्थ और सत्संग के बिना जब भविष्य में उसे पशु बनना पड़ेगा।


यह भी बहुत अच्छा है, शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

वा वा <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< कमल भाई बहुत खूब

----------


## ashwanimale

> कबीर जी के दोहे  मिल सकते हैं , 
> मगर उन दोहों के अर्थ  लिखने में गलती हो सकती है. 
> कोशिश करता हूँ  उन दोहों के अर्थ भी ठीक ठीक लिख सकूं.


अर्थ सहित दोहे पोस्ट करने की इस निस्वार्थ सोच के लिये शुक्रिया कमल साहब, एडवांस में धन्यवाद देता हूं, 
मुझे कबीर साहब के बहुत से दोहे चाहिये अर्थ सहित, मैं और दोहों का इंतजार कर रहा हूं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अर्थ सहित दोहे पोस्ट करने की इस निस्वार्थ सोच के लिये शुक्रिया कमल साहब, एडवांस में धन्यवाद देता हूं, 
> मुझे कबीर साहब के बहुत से दोहे चाहिये अर्थ सहित, मैं और दोहों का इंतजार कर रहा हूं।


यह माले सर का सिक्सर ले लिया कमल को अपने लपेटे में.

----------


## ashwanimale

> यह माले सर का सिक्सर ले लिया कमल को अपने लपेटे में.


ऐसा कुछ नहीं कमल साहब
सार्वभौमिक नियम है 
कि किसी से कुछ खास सीखना है तो नम्रता प्रथम गुण है जो कि चाहिये। छात्र जीवन के बाद से समय ही न मिल सका कबीर साहब को जानने का, आपने अवसर दिया, क्षमा करें कि उत्साहित हो गया,

----------


## Kamal Ji

_चिंता  ऐसी डाकिनी, काटि करेजा खाए_ _वैद्य बिचारा क्या करे, कहां तक दवा खवाय॥_

अर्थात चिंता ऐसी डाकिनी है, जो कलेजे को भी काट कर खा जाती है। इसका इलाज  वैद्य नहीं कर सकता। वह कितनी दवा लगाएगा। वे कहते हैं कि मन के  चिंताग्रस्त होने की स्थिति कुछ ऐसी ही होती है, जैसे समुद्र के भीतर आग  लगी हो। इसमें से न धुआं निकलती है और न वह किसी को दिखाई देती है। इस आग  को वही पहचान सकता है, जो खुद इस से हो कर गुजरा हो।

----------


## Kamal Ji

_आगि जो लगी समुद्र में, धुआं न प्रगट होए।
की जाने जो जरि मुवा, जाकी लाई होय।।

_  फिर इससे बचने का उपाय क्या है? मन को  चिंता रहित कैसे किया जाए? कबीर कहते हैं, सुमिरन करो यानी ईश्वर के बारे  में सोचो और अपने बारे में सोचना छोड़ दो। या खुद नहीं कर सकते तो उसे गुरु  के जिम्मे छोड़ दो। तुम्हारे हित-अहित की चिंता गुरु कर लेंगे। तुम बस  चिंता मुक्त हो कर ईश्वर का स्मरण करो। और जब तुम ऐसा करोगे, तो तुरत महसूस  करोगे कि सारे कष्ट दूर हो गए हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

_करु बहियां बल आपनी, छोड़ बिरानी आस।
जाके आंगन नदिया बहै, सो कस मरै पियास।।

_  अर्थात मनुष्य को अपने आप ही मुक्ति के  रास्ते पर चलना चाहिए। कर्म कांड और पुरोहितों के चक्कर में न पड़ो।  तुम्हारे मन के आंगन में ही आनंद की नदी बह रही है, तुम प्यास से क्यों मर  रहे हो? इसलिए कि कोई पंडित आ कर बताए कि यहां से जल पी कर प्यास बुझा लो।  इसकी जरूरत नहीं है। तुम कोशिश करो तो खुद ही इस नदी को पहचान लोगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

कबीर एक उपाय और बताते हैं, कहते हैं  कि सुखी और स्वस्थ रहना है तो अतियों से बचो। किसी चीज की अधिकता ठीक नहीं  होती। इसीलिए कहते हैं :




_अति का भला न बोलना, अति की भली न चूप।
अति का भला न बरसना, अति की भली न धूप।।_

----------


## Kamal Ji

इस चंचल मन के स्वभाव की विवेचना करते  हुए कबीर कहते हैं, यह मन लोभी और मूर्ख हैै। यह तो अपना ही हित-अहित नहीं  समझ पाता। इसलिए इस मन को विचार रूपी अंकुश से वश में रखो, ताकि यह विष की  बेल में लिपट जाने के बदले अमृत फल को खाना सीखे। 



*कबिरा यह मन लालची, समझै नहीं गंवार।
भजन करन को आलसी, खाने को तैयार।।

कबिरा मन ही गयंद है, आंकुष दे दे राखु ।
विष की बेली परिहरी, अमरित का फल चाखु ।।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास ने अपने दोहों के  माध्यम से जनता में अपनी आवाज पहुंचाने के बेहतरीन कोशिश की. संत कबीर के  दोहे लोकभाषा में होते थे और इन्हें समझना बेहद आसान होता था. कबीर के दोहे  में जो मर्म वह किसी की भी जिंदगी पल में बना सकती है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मान बड़ाई देखि कर, भक्ति करै संसार।* 
*जब देखैं कछु हीनता**, अवगुन धरै गंवार।।

*


 संत कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि दूसरों की  देखादेखी कुछ लोग सम्मान पाने के लिये परमात्मा की भक्ति करने लगते हैं पर  जब वह नहीं मिलता वह मूर्खों की तरह इस संसार में ही दोष निकालने लगते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

संत कबीर हमारे  भारत के एक महान कवि  थे जिन्होंने समाज कल्याण के लिए अपने साहित्य का सहारा लिया और समाज को एक  नई दिशा दी. संत कबीर के दोहे हमारे देश में काफी लोकप्रिय है. इनकी  शिक्षा इतनी अधिक महत्व रखती है कि इनके पाठ किताबों में भी दिए जाते हैं.  कबीर ना सिर्फ हमारे संस्कृति के परिचायक हैं बल्कि कबीर ने समाज में एकता  फैलाने के लिए भी कई ठोस कदम उठाएं थे. अपने दोहों में उन्होंने हमेशा एकता  पर बल दिया और जातिवाद को नकारा.



 आज संत कबीर का एक दोहा बहुत याद आ रहा  है जो उन्होंने इंसान को जल्दी जागने के फायदों के ऊपर जोर देकर लिखी थी.  “तूने रात गँवायी” एक बेहद लोकप्रिय दोहे के रुप में जानी जाती है.





*तूने रात गँवायी सोय के, दिवस गँवाया खाय के।
*

*हीरा जनम अमोल था, कौड़ी बदले जाय॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कुल करनी के कारनै**, हंसा गया बिगोय।
तब कुल काको लाजि, चारि पांव का होय॥

*


 संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि  अपने परिवार की मर्यादा के लिये आदमी ने अपने आपको बिगाड़ लिया वरना वह तो  हंस था। उस कुल की मर्यादा का तब क्या होगा जब परमार्थ और सत्संग के बिना  जब भविष्य में उसे पशु बनना पड़ेगा।

----------


## uttarakhandi

बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति…. कृपया आगे बधये….

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दुनिया के धोखे मुआ**, चल कुटुंब की कानि।
तब कुल की क्या लाज है, जब ले धरा पसानि॥

*


 कबीरदास जी कहते है यह दुनियां एक धोखा  है जिसमें आदमी केवल अपने परिवार के पालन पोषण के लिये हर समय जुटा रहता  है। वह इस बात का विचार नहीं करता कि जब उसका शरीर निर्जीव होकर इस धरती पर  पड़ा रहेगा तब उसके कुल शान का क्या होगा?

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कहै हिन्दु मोहि राम पिआरा**, तुरक कहे रहिमाना।*

*आपस में दोऊ लरि-लरि मुए**, मरम न कोऊ जाना।। 

*


 एक तरफ भारतीय हैं जो कहते हैं कि हमें  राम प्यारा है दूसरी तरफ तुर्क हैं जो कहते हैं कि हम तो रहीम के बंदे  हैं। दोनों आपस में लड़कर एक दूसरे को तबाह कर देते हैं पर धर्म का मर्म  नहीं जानते.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *दुनिया के धोखे मुआ**, चल कुटुंब की कानि।
> तब कुल की क्या लाज है, जब ले धरा पसानि॥
> 
> *
> 
> 
>  कबीरदास जी कहते है यह दुनियां एक धोखा  है जिसमें आदमी केवल अपने परिवार के पालन पोषण के लिये हर समय जुटा रहता  है। वह इस बात का विचार नहीं करता कि जब उसका शरीर निर्जीव होकर इस धरती पर  पड़ा रहेगा तब उसके कुल शान का क्या होगा?


बहुत गूढ़ एव दार्शनिकता से भरपूर दोहा है जनाब <<<<जनाब

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत गूढ़ एव दार्शनिकता से भरपूर दोहा है जनाब <<<<जनाब


उतरा सागर में उसको मोती मिले;
बैठ किनारे पर कोई क्या पा सका.

----------


## uttarakhandi

sir ji,

kya vastav me gahare pani me paithna jaroori hai....

----------


## uttarakhandi

kya prabhu sakchatkar hetu sharir ko kast dena jaroori hai....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत गूढ़ एव दार्शनिकता से भरपूर दोहा है जनाब <<<<जनाब





> उतरा सागर में उसको मोती मिले;
> बैठ किनारे पर कोई क्या पा सका.


उतरा सागर में उसको मोती मिले;
बैठ किनारे पर कोई क्या पा सका.

नुकताचीं श्न्कावादी को मैं न मिला; 
खोज की जिसने वो मुझे पा गया.

यह था पूरा शेर.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> sir ji,
> 
> kya vastav me gahare pani me paithna jaroori hai....



भाई उतराखंडी जी कृपया सर कह कर,  इस नादाँ को शर्मिंदा न करें.

अब आपके प्रश्न का उत्तर अपनी मतानुसार.......
भाई जी मोती तो सागर में ही मिलते हैं , सीप के अन्दर पाए जाते हैं और सीप सागर में. तथा पूरा शेर भी पढ़ लें.





> kya prabhu sakchatkar hetu sharir ko kast dena jaroori hai....


अपने को कष्ट देने की बात नही......
किसी को भी अपने द्वारा कष्ट न देना चाहिए किसी में हम भी आते हैं जी.
प्रभु कण कण  में विद्यमान है. यह बात मैं नही आप भी कहेंगे.

उस प्रभु को चरम चक्षुओं से नही मन के चक्षुओं से देखना पड़ता है, 
जैसे हवा हमे दिखाई नही देती तो क्या हवा का अस्तित्व नही है ?  हवा हमे दिखाई नही देती, हवा की हमें अनुभूति होती है.
ठीक इसी प्रकार प्रभु दिखाई नही देते उनकी अनुभूति होती है.  
बस उस के लिए धीरे धीरे यह प्रयास करना शुरू कर दें......
 हमें किसी भी तरह किसी का भी दिल न दुखाना चाहिए, 
काम, क्रोध,सत्य, अहिंसा, मद और मत्सर से दूर रहना चाहिए.
धीरे धीर अभ्यास से सब होने लगता है.

यह कठिन भी नही है बस शुरू करने की देर है.

करत करत अभ्यास ते जड़मति होत सुजान;
रसरी आवत जावत ते सिल पर पडत निसान.

----------


## Kamal Ji

जस मांसु पशु की तस मांसु नर की,
रूधिर—रूधिर एक सारा जी ।
पशु की मांसु भखै सब कोई,
नरहिं न भखै सियारा जी ।।

ब्रह्म कुलाल मेदिनी भरिया,
उपजि बिनसि कित गईया जी ।
मांसु म​छरिया तो पै खैये,
जो खेतन मँह बोइया जी ।।

माटी के करि देवी देवा,
काटि काटि जिव देइया जी ।
जो तोहरा है सांचा देवा,
खेत चरत क्यों न लेइया जी ।।

कहँहि कबीर सुनो हो संतो,
राम नाम नित लेइया जी ।
जो किछु कियउ जिभ्या के स्वारथ,
बदल पराया देइया जी ।।


शब्दार्थ:— जैसा पशु का मांस, वैसा ही मनुष्य का मांस है दोनों में एक ही  रक्त बहती है। मांसाहारी पशु मांस का भक्षण करते हैं और जो मनुष्य ऐसा करता  है वो सियार के समान है। ईश्वर रूपी कुम्हार (ब्रह्म कुलाल) ने इतने  बाग—बगीचे बनाये, फल—फूल बनाया वो सब उपज कर कहाँ जाते हैं। मांस—मछली खाना  तो दोषपूर्ण (पै) है, उसे खाओ जो खेतों में बोआ जाता है। मिट्टी के  देवी—देवता बनाकर उन्हें ​जीवित पशु की बलि चढ़ाते हो। यदि तुम्हारे देवता  सचमुच बलि चाहते हैं तो वह खेतों में चरते हुए पशुओं को क्यों  न​हीं खा  जाता। कबीर साहेब कहते हैं कि यह सब कर्म त्याग कर नित राम—नाम का सुमिरन  किया करो अन्यथा तुम जो भी अपने जिह्वा के स्वाद के कारण यह कर रहे हो उसका  बदला भी तुम्हें उसी तरह चुकाना पड़ेगा।

वेदों में भी कहा गया है:—

''व्रीहिमत्तं यवमत्तमथोमाषम तिलम्
एष वां भागो निहितो रत्नधेयाय
दन्तौ मा हिंसिष्टं पितरं मातरं च।''


शब्दार्थ: चावल खाओ(व्रीहिम् अत्तं), जौ खाओ(यवम् अत्तं) और उड़द खाओ(अथो  माषम्) और तिल खाओ(अथो तिलम्)। हे ऊपर—नीचे के दांत(दन्तौ) तुम्हारे(वां)   ये भाग(एष भागो) निहित हैं उत्तम फलादि के लिए (रत्नधेयाय)। किसी नर और  मादा को(पितरं मातरं च) मत मारो(मा हिं सिष्टं)।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कंकड़ पत्थर जोड़ के मस्जिद लियो बनाए।*


*ता चढ मुल्ला बांग दे क्या बहिरा हुआ खुदा**ए॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कंकड़ पत्थर जोड़ के मस्जिद लियो बनाए।*


*ता चढ मुल्ला बांग दे क्या बहिरा हुआ खुदा**ए॥*

----------


## uttarakhandi

> *कंकड़ पत्थर जोड़ के मस्जिद लियो बनाए।*
> 
> 
> *ता चढ मुल्ला बांग दे क्या बहिरा हुआ खुदा**ए॥*


kya yahi baat mandir aur girza par lagu nahi hoti

----------


## uttarakhandi

bade bade ghante aur artiya ya church ki prayers sab lagta to ek hi hai

----------


## Kamal Ji

> kya yahi baat mandir aur girza par lagu nahi hoti


उत्तराखंडी जी आप समझदार व्यक्ति हैं ... 
मेरा आशय केवल मस्जिद आदि नही कहने का है......

एक बार और मैं मात्र कबीर जी की वाणी कह रहा हूँ जो जो उन्होंने कहा.....

कोई बात के मर्म को समझता है यह उसका विवेक है , तथा जो बात को मात्र उस के अक्षरों की ओर जाता है / पढता है यह व्ही ही जाने. उसको भी सलाम , तथा अपने विवेक से काम लेने वाले को भी सलाम.

----------


## uttarakhandi

> उत्तराखंडी जी आप समझदार व्यक्ति हैं ... 
> मेरा आशय केवल मस्जिद आदि नही कहने का है......
> 
> एक बार और मैं मात्र कबीर जी की वाणी कह रहा हूँ जो जो उन्होंने कहा.....
> 
> कोई बात के मर्म को समझता है यह उसका विवेक है , तथा जो बात को मात्र उस के अक्षरों की ओर जाता है / पढता है यह व्ही ही जाने. उसको भी सलाम , तथा अपने विवेक से काम लेने वाले को भी सलाम.


ji shukriya,,,,
kabhi kabhi confuse ho kar aisi bat kar baithata hun......pata nahi kyon arth aur bhavarth itne alag kyon hote hai.

----------


## uttarakhandi

ek baat mai aapse kahna chahta hun ki meri jigyasa ko apne prati apman ya vyang kabhi mat samajhiyega. yadi kabhi aisa lage to chama kar dijiyega....

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी विवेकी जन से निवेदन है..... 
आप सब अपने अपने विवेक से पढ़ें मात्र शब्दों को न पढ़ें, 
उसमे छिपे भाव/मर्म/तथ्य/गहराई को समझें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ji shukriya,,,,
> kabhi kabhi confuse ho kar aisi bat kar baithata hun......pata nahi kyon arth aur bhavarth itne alag kyon hote hai.


इन दोहों /शेर  आदि में शबद नही, उनके मर्म उनकी गहराई किस ओर बात कही  जा रही है यह देखना पड़ता है....
एक छोटी सी बात के अन्दर बहुत बड़ा परम छिपा होता है.....
एक शेर है....
जख्म एक नही दो नही तमाम जिस्म जख्मी है;
दर्द् खुद परेशां हैं ... मैं कहाँ से उठूँ.





> ek baat mai aapse kahna chahta hun ki meri jigyasa ko apne prati apman ya vyang kabhi mat samajhiyega. yadi kabhi aisa lage to chama kar dijiyega....


ठीक है उतराखंडी जी.
क्षमा कहने की जरूरत नही है जी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मुख से नाम रटा करैं**,* *निस दिन साधुन संग*
*कहु धौं कौन कुफेर तें**,* *नाहीं लागत रंग*
साधुओं के साथ नियमित संगत करने और रात दिन भगवान का नाम जाप करते हुए भी  उसका रंग इसलिये नहीं चढ़ता क्योंकि आदमी अपने अंदर के विकारों से मुक्त  नहीं हो पाता।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सौं बरसां भक्ति करै**,* *एक दिन पूजै आन*
*सौ अपराधी आतमा**,* *पड़ै चैरासी खान
*
 कई बरस तक भगवान के किसी स्वरूप की  भक्ति करते हुए किसी दिन दुविधा में पड़कर उसके ही किसी अन्य स्वरूप में  आराधना करना भी ठीक नहीं है। इससे पूर्व की भक्ति के पुण्य का नाश होता है  और आत्मा अपराधी होकर चैरासी के चक्कर में पड़ जाती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*साधू भूखा भाव का**,* *धन का भूखा**नाहिं;**धन का भूखा जी फिरै**,* *सो तो साधू नाहिं.

*

 कबीर दास जीं कहते हैं कि संतजन तो भाव  के भूखे होते हैं, और धन का लोभ उनको नहीं होता । जो धन का भूखा बनकर  घूमता है वह तो साधू हो ही नहीं सकता।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जैसा भोजन खाइये* *,* *तैसा ही मन होय;*
*जैसा पानी पीजिये**,* *तैसी वाणी होय.
* 
संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास कहते हैं कि जैसा  भोजन करोगे, वैसा ही मन का निर्माण होगा और जैसा जल पियोगे वैसी ही वाणी  होगी अर्थात शुद्ध-सात्विक आहार तथा पवित्र जल से मन और वाणी पवित्र होते  हैं इसी प्रकार जो जैसी संगति करता है वैसा ही बन जाता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दुख लेने जावै नहीं,* *आवै आचा बूच।
**सुख का पहरा होयगा,* *दुख करेगा कूच।।

*संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि दुःख लेने कोई नहीं जाता।  आदमी को दुखी देखकर लोग भाग जाते हैं। किन्तु जब सुख का पहरा होता होता है  तो सभी पास आ जाते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जग में बैरी कोई नहीं,*  *जो मन शीतल होय।
**यह आपा तो डाल दे,* *दया करे सब कोय।।

*संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि अगर अपने मन में शीतलता हो तो  इस संसार में कोई बैरी नहीं प्रतीत होता। अगर आदमी अपना अहंकार छोड़ दे तो  उस पर हर कोई दया करने को तैयार हो जाता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कुटिल वचन सबतें बुरा**,* *जारि करै सब छार।
**साधु वचन जल रूप है**,* *बरसै अमृत धार।।
*
संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि कटु वचन बहुत बुरे होते हैं और उनकी  वजह से पूरा बदन जलने लगता है। जबकि मधुर वचन शीतल जल की तरह हैं और जब  बोले जाते हैं तो ऐसा लगता है कि अमृत बरस रहा है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पर नारी पैनी छुरी**, विरला बांचै कोय*

*कबहुं छेड़ि न देखिये**, हंसि हंसि खावे रोय।

*


 संत कबीर दास जी कहते हैं कि दूसरे की  स्त्री को अपने लिये पैनी छुरी ही समझो। उससे तो कोई विरला ही बच पाता है।  कभी पराई स्त्री से छेड़छाड़ मत करो। वह हंसते हंसते खाते हुए रोने लगती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पर नारी का राचना**, ज्यूं लहसून की खान।*

*कोने बैठे खाइये**, परगट होय निदान।।*



 संत कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि पराई  स्त्री के साथ प्रेम प्रसंग करना लहसून खाने के समान है। उसे चाहे कोने में  बैठकर खाओ पर उसकी सुंगध दूर तक प्रकट होती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पोथी पढ़ि पढ़ि जग मुवा, पंडित हुआ न कोय।
*

*ढाई आखर प्रेम का, पढ़ै सो पंडित होय।*



 पोथी पढ़-पढ़कर संसार में बहुत लोग मर गए लेकिन विद्वान न हुए पंडित न हुए। जो प्रेम को पढ़ लेता है वह पंडित हो जाता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कुटिल वचन सबतें बुरा, जारि करै सब छार।
*

*साधु वचन जल रूप है, बरसै अमृत धार।।

*


 संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि  कटु वचन बहुत बुरे होते हैं और उनकी वजह से पूरा बदन जलने लगता है। जबकि  मधुर वचन शीतल जल की तरह हैं और जब बोले जाते हैं तो ऐसा लगता है कि अमृत  बरस रहा है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*शब्द न करैं मुलाहिजा, शब्द फिरै चहुं धार।
*

*आपा पर जब चींहिया, तब गुरु सिष व्यवहार।।

*


 संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि  शब्द किसी का मूंह नहीं ताकता। वह तो चारों ओर निर्विघ्न विचरण करता है। जब  शब्द ज्ञान से अपने पराये का ज्ञान होता है तब गुरु शिष्य का संबंध स्वतः  स्थापित हो जाता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रेम-प्रेम सब कोइ कहैं, प्रेम न चीन्है कोय।
*

*जा मारग साहिब मिलै, प्रेम कहावै सोय॥

*


 संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि  प्रेम करने की बात तो सभी करते हैं पर उसके वास्तविक रूप को कोई समझ नहीं  पाता। प्रेम का सच्चा मार्ग तो वही है जहां परमात्मा की भक्ति और ज्ञान  प्राप्त हो सके।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गुणवेता और द्रव्य को, प्रीति करै सब कोय।
*

*कबीर प्रीति सो जानिये, इनसे न्यारी होय॥*




 संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि  गुणवेताओ-चालाक और ढोंगी लोग- और धनपतियों से तो हर कोई प्रेम करता है पर  सच्चा प्रेम तो वह है जो न्यारा-स्वार्थरहित-हो

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मान बड़ाई देखि कर, भक्ति करै संसार।* 
*जब देखैं कछु हीनता**, अवगुन धरै गंवार।।

*


 संत कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि दूसरों की  देखादेखी कुछ लोग सम्मान पाने के लिये परमात्मा की भक्ति करने लगते हैं पर  जब वह नहीं मिलता वह मूर्खों की तरह इस संसार में ही दोष निकालने लगते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कुल करनी के कारनै**, हंसा गया बिगोय।
तब कुल काको लाजि, चारि पांव का होय॥

*


 संत शिरोमणि कबीरदास जी कहते हैं कि  अपने परिवार की मर्यादा के लिये आदमी ने अपने आपको बिगाड़ लिया वरना वह तो  हंस था। उस कुल की मर्यादा का तब क्या होगा जब परमार्थ और सत्संग के बिना  जब भविष्य में उसे पशु बनना पड़ेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दुनिया के धोखे मुआ**, चल कुटुंब की कानि।
तब कुल की क्या लाज है, जब ले धरा पसानि॥

*


 कबीरदास जी कहते है यह दुनियां एक धोखा  है जिसमें आदमी केवल अपने परिवार के पालन पोषण के लिये हर समय जुटा रहता  है। वह इस बात का विचार नहीं करता कि जब उसका शरीर निर्जीव होकर इस धरती पर  पड़ा रहेगा तब उसके कुल शान का क्या होगा?

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

wah bhai wah khub bahut khub dohe ka doha bhawarth ka bhawarth

----------

